# Adding more distance to your rides



## Sparelink (Jul 5, 2014)

So currently I am doing 8-10 mile rides, averaging 14-15 mpg according to strava. I want to start doing longer rides and try group rides, but the shortest group rides I am finding are 20-25 miles. Would it be a good idea to make a jump this large. I believe I could do it, especially since I wouldn't want to be "that new guy" who holds everyone up. 

Problem I am having is overcoming my mind when I am riding solo and ignoring my legs that are burning. I know I have more in me but i'm having a hard time pushing myself and hoping a group ride will do that for me.

Would you suggest trying to split the distance on my own or just bite the bullet and head out on a 20 mile group ride. This is a no drop group ride but I don't want to have to quit or turn around on my own.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Why not just do a 20mi solo ride and see how you fare?

If your legs are burning after only 10mi, you're probably not ready for a 20mi group ride.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

My opinion based on my own relatively short experience is that if your goals are to improve (speed, distance, overall fitness) then that should be your focus. At 8-10 miles going 14-15 mph, I'd guess you should focus on gaining fitness first. 

What are your specifics? (Ht, wt, age, m/f) Ride? (MTB, road, comfort, hybrid) Do you have a speedo/bike computer? What is your cadence? Do you have clipless pedals, or at the very least toe clips? Have you ever had a bike fit? Having that information would be helpful to advise you as to how to best attack the situation. 

Finally, 8-10 mile rides at 14-15 mph is 32 - 43 minutes of riding. That really isn't long enough for your legs to be burning. My best guess is that you pedal slow and don't have proper pedals, so your quads are tiring before you do enough for the rest of you to get a real workout.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> Why not just do a 20mi solo ride and see how you fare?
> 
> If your legs are burning after only 10mi, you're probably not ready for a 20mi group ride.


Concur...you aren't doing anywhere close to enough mileage to start joining group rides. IMO you should be able to comfortably do 30 miles at that pace before you consider group rides.


----------



## Sparelink (Jul 5, 2014)

6' 265lbs 25yrs old and Male. I am riding a Fuji Roubiax. 

I have a computer w/ cadence and I shoot for 80-85 but find I am more comfortable at 75-80. 

I do have clipless pedals.

I had a very basic bike fit at the shop during purchase and the bike feels comfortable when I am on it. I have no knee pain, no hand or arm pain, etc.

I wouldn't say that me legs necessary hurt, but I can defiantly feel my legs at the 10 mile mark, though I believe it is more mental that is holding me back.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

mental is just as real as physical in that it has to be overcome and is sometimes harder than physical to get that done....your weight may have something to do with it too...just get out there and ride and the rest will follow. Push it a bit more each ride until you loose the weight (with proper diet of course) and the speed and endurance will come.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sparelink said:


> 6' 265lbs 25yrs old and Male. I am riding a Fuji Roubiax.
> 
> I have a computer w/ cadence and I shoot for 80-85 but find I am more comfortable at 75-80.
> 
> ...


Only way to know if you can ride longer distances is to... ride longer distances. 

I would not advise joining a group ride until you are certain of your abilities. While a ride may be listed as a "no drop" ride, it is expected that you are able to maintain the advertised pace. The group will wait up after hills, red lights, windy roads, etc. so that no one is lost from the group. But if the ride is listed as 14-15 and you wind up only being able to do 11-12, it would be really inconsiderate.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Sparelink said:


> 6' 265lbs 25yrs old and Male. I am riding a Fuji Roubiax.
> 
> I have a computer w/ cadence and I shoot for 80-85 but find I am more comfortable at 75-80.
> 
> ...


Great. Thanks.

In view of the above I'd say just ride. Ride until you can't ride. Then ride more. And lose weight by eating right. The thing of it is that at that speed, you aren't really doing much work *against your environment* which is not to say you aren't doing work. It is just that you are at the very beginning of your journey. You've got to be hungry to lose weight. I can say that from experience. I've lost 55 pounds in the last two years, all but the first 20 due to the combination diet and riding. I started with diet as for me, conditioning my body to accept hunger first made the most sense. There was a time when I couldn't do 10 miles. Now I commute to work 3x a week and average about 160 miles a week. My commute is 19.5 miles each way and for the first time last week Strava told me I averaged 18 mph for my ride home. (You have no idea how long that was coming. Harder than it sounds as there are quite a few stops for stop lights on the route.) I've registered for my first century Sept 7. After that goal there will be others, but that is the big one for 2014. Btw, I'm 51. 

If I could also suggest, one way that worked for me to force myself to do longer rides is to go out as far as you have been riding. Then eat a cliff bar and drink some water while walking around for 10 minutes or so (don't sit and get stiff) then ride home. Don't go out too fast, shoot to do the second half as fast or faster than the first half. Set goals - experience and learn to love meeting them. It will be very hard at first, then much, much easier. Do something every day, even if you don't ride every day. Find what motivates you. Whatever it is. Use it. The idea is that you want to get your engine burning at a higher rate while simultaneously restricting your intact to provide lean protein, vitamins, and other nutrients to avoid hurting yourself. Drink lots of water. Lots of water. Even more water. I find fat free greek yogurt an excellent breakfast (Chobani is my choice. Stay away from the crap that Yoplait and others make).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

chudak said:


> Concur...you aren't doing anywhere close to enough mileage to start joining group rides. IMO you should be able to comfortably do 30 miles at that pace before you consider group rides.


Huh? Did I miss where he said what type of group it is? Some of the slowest riders out there ride in groups. I don't think anyone here has any idea how the OP would do with the group he wants to join.

Anyway OP, It's not like you're talking about climbing everest and not being sure. Just give it a try. The worst thing that can happen is you end up riding alone like you are now so nothing lost there.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> I wouldn't say that me legs necessary hurt, but I can defiantly feel my legs at the 10 mile mark,


You definitely (maybe even defiantly ;-) should feel your legs at some point. That doesn't mean you can't ride further.


> I have a computer w/ cadence and I shoot for 80-85 but find I am more comfortable at 75-80.


I suggest working on that. Anybody who hasn't learned to spin is more comfortable at lower cadences; it takes practice. Shoot for 85-90, or even more at times. Don't stare at the computer all the time, just spin faster than is comfortable, untli it gets easier. Then spin faster.

You might be one of those riders who is better suited for a little slower cadence, but it takes hundreds of miles to start to learn that. I think you're blowing up your quads by mashing. Shift down and cruise easy.

You didn't mention where you do your rides. If you're riding around a boring loop, additional miles can seem daunting. If you're going somewhere, it's more fun, and you don't concentrate on how your legs feel all the time. Map out a 20-mile loop and go ride.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Huh? Did I miss where he said what type of group it is? Some of the slowest riders out there ride in groups. I don't think anyone here has any idea how the OP would do with the group he wants to join.


I guess my definition of group ride and yours differ.

All the organized group rides that I'm familiar with around here, even the slow ones (our club has a couple of 'C' and 'D' rides that would qualify) travel way more than 10-15 miles. Typically 25-40 miles.


----------



## Sparelink (Jul 5, 2014)

chudak said:


> I guess my definition of group ride and yours differ.
> 
> All the organized group rides that I'm familiar with around here, even the slow ones (our club has a couple of 'C' and 'D' rides that would qualify) travel way more than 10-15 miles. Typically 25-40 miles.



Here is one example of the ride that interested me last weekend.

"The ride: 23 miles, I expect a pace of somewhere in the 11mph-13mph vicinity. Pretty comfortable for most folks. Very social, great for folks that haven't ridden with us before. Nobody gets dropped, ever."


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Sparelink said:


> Here is one example of the ride that interested me last weekend.
> 
> "The ride: 23 miles, I expect a pace of somewhere in the 11mph-13mph vicinity. Pretty comfortable for most folks. Very social, great for folks that haven't ridden with us before. Nobody gets dropped, ever."


Then as Jay suggested, go for it!

Worse case scenario is you end up off the back and the group has to wait for you a few times. In most cases, a rider can manage a one time ride of 2x-3x their normal distance. If you do it once and you're cooked at the end then train some more until you can handle the distance and give it another go.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

nsfbr said:


> Great. Thanks.
> 
> In view of the above I'd say just ride. Ride until you can't ride. Then ride more. And lose weight by eating right. The thing of it is that at that speed, you aren't really doing much work *against your environment* which is not to say you aren't doing work. It is just that you are at the very beginning of your journey. You've got to be hungry to lose weight. I can say that from experience. I've lost 55 pounds in the last two years, all but the first 20 due to the combination diet and riding. I started with diet as for me, conditioning my body to accept hunger first made the most sense. There was a time when I couldn't do 10 miles. Now I commute to work 3x a week and average about 160 miles a week. My commute is 19.5 miles each way and for the first time last week Strava told me I averaged 18 mph for my ride home. (You have no idea how long that was coming. Harder than it sounds as there are quite a few stops for stop lights on the route.) I've registered for my first century Sept 7. After that goal there will be others, but that is the big one for 2014. Btw, I'm 51.
> 
> If I could also suggest, one way that worked for me to force myself to do longer rides is to go out as far as you have been riding. Then eat a cliff bar and drink some water while walking around for 10 minutes or so (don't sit and get stiff) then ride home. Don't go out too fast, shoot to do the second half as fast or faster than the first half. Set goals - experience and learn to love meeting them. It will be very hard at first, then much, much easier. Do something every day, even if you don't ride every day. Find what motivates you. Whatever it is. Use it. The idea is that you want to get your engine burning at a higher rate while simultaneously restricting your intact to provide lean protein, vitamins, and other nutrients to avoid hurting yourself. Drink lots of water. Lots of water. Even more water. I find fat free greek yogurt an excellent breakfast (Chobani is my choice. Stay away from the crap that Yoplait and others make).


Frankly while I agree that the OP needs to focus on increasing his distance I would recommend him taking a slower, more measured approach in order to minimize the risk of injury. It would be safer to increase riding distance in smaller, regular increments than to try for a huge increase all at once.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jcavilia said:


> I suggest working on that. Anybody who hasn't learned to spin is more comfortable at lower cadences; it takes practice. Shoot for 85-90, or even more at times. Don't stare at the computer all the time, just spin faster than is comfortable, untli it gets easier. Then spin faster.
> 
> You might be one of those riders who is better suited for a little slower cadence, but it takes hundreds of miles to start to learn that. *I think you're blowing up your quads by mashing. *Shift down and cruise easy.
> 
> You didn't mention where you do your rides. If you're riding around a boring loop, additional miles can seem daunting. If you're going somewhere, it's more fun, and you don't concentrate on how your legs feel all the time. Map out a 20-mile loop and go ride.


Completely agree. Mashing makes any ride harder than it has to be, and won't build endurance (needed for longer rides) like spinning will. 

It's not just saddle time that matters, but how we use that time, so +1 to Social Climbers advice to_ incrementally _increase distance to avoid overuse injuries.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I started riding the first week of June. My first ride was 6.4 miles that took 47 minutes and I was exhausted. I've added a few miles every couple of weeks to my Saturday rides, 10, 14, 14, 20, 20, 25, 27, 27. By mile 19 or 20, you could probably run backwards up a hill faster than I am riding. The last ride has an embarrassingly slow average pace of 11 MPH. Now way I could keep up 15 MPH.

You are doing 10 now, Do 12 next week and the week after. Sure, the last 2 miles are going to be slower. Is that a problem? Maybe try going 90% for 12 miles instead of 100% for 10.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

It never gets easier. You learn how to embrace the suffering. The fun part is seeing how much faster/farther you go as you fill your suffering bank account. 

You may be OK if you find the right group ride, i.e. a pace that is about what you ride and a bit longer distance. At your current level, I would not expect you are riding with skills (close enough and averaging high enough speeds) to get big benefits from drafting. The drafting is how a group ride adds significant speed and distance compared to a solo ride. However, those are skills that you can learn with experience and fitness. 

As a note, sometimes no drop means no drop. Sometimes, no drop means we won't drop you if you keep up. That is why I may be hesitant to try a ride that is way longer than you are used to doing. If you get dropped (or end up with a more experienced rider staying with you), you still have to ride all the miles back to the start. If you are dying at 10 miles, 20 miles may be a bit too much. 

Don't worry though, the number of miles you can ride builds pretty quickly. Soon 25 miles will not be a big deal.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I would keep the same pace, and add a mile to your ride each week - that will put you at 20 in 10 weeks and you will probably feel more comfortable after that 20 than you do today after 10 miles AND you will be ready for a no drop group ride that goes 20 miles.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

A good piece of advice I heard is up it 10% per week. Maybe since 10 is low go 20% at first. 
So week 1. 12 miles.
Week 2. 14. Etc. Get yourself to 20 in a little over a month.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Srode said:


> I would keep the same pace, and add a mile to your ride each week - that will put you at 20 in 10 weeks and you will probably feel more comfortable after that 20 than you do today after 10 miles AND you will be ready for a no drop group ride that goes 20 miles.


That sounds excessively cautious, and boring, IMO. Two and a half months to get from riding 45 minutes to riding an hour and a half? And why keep the same pace? If you get stronger and can go faster, why not go faster?

I'll bet the OP could ride 20 miles tomorrow, if he geared down and got over the mental block.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> I'll bet the OP could ride 20 miles tomorrow, if he geared down and got over the mental block.


I concur...

When I started riding again a few years ago I'd been doing a lot of walking but hadn't been on my bike in at least 15 years. I had also gained a lot of weight.

I had my bike overhauled so I could start riding with a group of guys who'd been heckling me to join them.

The first week I rode almost every day. My backside was very sore but I stuck with it. The first two days I rode 18 miles. The next 3 days I rode 24 miles. By the end of the week I did a 30 mile ride, which these days is about the shortest ride I do. 

The following week I got dragged out on a 40 mile group ride with a bunch of climbing. I struggled like hell and got shelled off the back for much of the ride but I made it home. I think I spent the rest of the day on the couch. That same ride is a milk run now.

You can do a lot more than you think you can if you give yourself the chance...


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> That sounds excessively cautious, and boring, IMO. Two and a half months to get from riding 45 minutes to riding an hour and a half? And why keep the same pace? If you get stronger and can go faster, why not go faster?
> 
> I'll bet the OP could ride 20 miles tomorrow, if he geared down and got over the mental block.


I'll bet he could, too. However as someone who has has suffered from chronic injuries due to overuse I would advise against it


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

You should be able to 90-120 minutes no matter what your fitness, and make it fine. The real trouble comes when you are bonked halfway through your ride and are 40 miles from home. Find new routes and paths to make the miles go by easier.


----------



## FollowTheTrainCJ (Jun 26, 2014)

Strava is usually wrong btw. I run both a CatEye Velo 7 and Strava and Strava shows you going 1mph slower than you actually are, the total distance is usually off base too.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

FollowTheTrainCJ said:


> Strava is usually wrong btw. I run both a CatEye Velo 7 and Strava and Strava shows you going 1mph slower than you actually are, the total distance is usually off base too.


How do you know your CatEye isn't wrong?


----------



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

Sparelink said:


> 6' 265lbs 25yrs old and Male. I am riding a Fuji Roubiax.
> 
> I have a computer w/ cadence and I shoot for 80-85 but find I am more comfortable at 75-80.
> 
> ...


I started just like you. I was 265 pounds in January and could only ride 5-10 miles at a time. Now I am up to 25-50 miles a day 5 days a week and down to 220 pounds. As others say, just keep pushing yourself. I ride a loop so the trick for me was making sure I could do the extra distance going AND coming back, for a new rider and someone that hadn't been fit in over a decade that was scary. 

A huge part of it for me was mental as well. Mental prep is still harder for me than the physical prep. Its very easy to get into a rut mentally, saying "this is the distance I normally go". (its like carrying a heavy box, the last 10 feet the box feels extremely heavy) If you exceed or disturb that rhythm or expectation it can make it much harder. I would set a longer goal in your mind and tell yourself there is no option but to add in that additional 2 miles. Try not to even think about stopping early. Take an additional break if you need it, just don't let yourself quit. That extra 2 miles will become your normal ride, then you will have to push yourself again. Do this until you are satisfied. 

Once I covered a longer distance it gave me confidence and mental strength. I think you will find that confidence and strength too.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

Reading all of this and trying to figure where I fit and what advice to follow. Started riding Feb this year. 5'5", 180, 68 y.o. Lost about 15 lbs first month but stuck at the 180 since. Started with short rides, 5-6 miles and tried to go faster. Then started riding further. Currently riding for workout three days a week doing 15 miles. Do a social ride for 12 - 15 miles on Sat morning only about 10 mph. Most of the time, I have do a few more miles on my own to feel like I have been on the bike. The last three months I have done some rallys, May was a 24 miler, June a 30 miler, and last Saturday was a 27 miler. As long as I hear near right and hydrate well, they seem to be getting easier. I would like to start riding further during the week, but and having a hard time carving out time. Just my two cents. For the OP: read, try, adopt what works for you, but above all, enjoy. This stuff is extremely addictive, and I plan on living forever and croak on my bike.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my coworker bought a road bike about 10 days ago...she's not exactly an athlete, but is HWP and has done gymnastics in the past. she has zero bicycling experience.

her ride distances to date are 4, 8, 16, 25, 18, 19 miles.

increasing mileage by one mile per week seems a little overly cautious.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going to go against what some have said here and say, go for it. Do the group ride(s).

Yeah, you may not be experienced enough to pace and you're probably going to get skiddish when someone comes within 3 inches of your shoulders when riding. 

But here's the deal - most people on entry-level group rides (anything under 30 miles or indicating a speed of under 16MPH - a rash over generalization) have inexperienced riders on them and also have some guys/gals who are happy or even eager to help out the newbies (that's a double edged sword though since most of their free advice is worth what you paid for it. Much of it can be great though).

By riding with others that are a little better than you and requiring yourself to hang in there will show you what you're capable of.

When I first started cycling, I had only ever ridden a few short (5, 10, 15 mile) distance rides. A buddy of mine who was a much better rider invited me on a longer ride. We did 30 miles. I was dying after the 10th mile, but I hung in there and he stayed with me. 2 weeks later, I did my first group ride at 40 miles with a range of riders (it was NOT a no-drop). I bonked about 8 miles from the finish and had to drag myself back. I learned a lot about nutrition needs that day.

I did one more 40 mile group ride and then decided to do a century ride. Only a couple months after I started. I sucked at it, but I finished. 

In my case, I set goals. They were borderline unrealistic, but they were achieved. The only way I was able to meet those goals was to ask for help when I needed it (my buddy and the riding group were happy to teach me how to draft, how to spin, how to ride close, how to signal, etc.) and to be willing to suffer.

Consider e-mailing the ride leader and asking if they're cool with a newbie jumping on and asking questions. 

Unless you have very specific health concerns other than weight, push yourself. Don't be dangerous, but don't think that riding 10 mile rides will help you get stronger, faster, or fitter.

Get out and ride. Cyclists are largely a great group of people and they will be happy to help you with advice, an extra bar (and if they offer, take it), or a pull back to the finish.


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree with Corenfa but would do something a little different. I'd email the leader of the group. Introduce yourself and let him know your interest in riding with a group and your concenrs of holding the group up. Ask if there would be anyone in the group willing to do a ride with you, so a 1 on 1 ride instead of a group ride. This will get you worked into the group with good graces showing you are doing your best to be a part of the group and not detract from it. If the person that rides with you finds that perhaps you need a bit more time riding before you do a group ride, thank them and maybe even buy them a meal or a drink. See if they would be willing to ride with you again in a few weeks, or maybe there are others in the group that would be willing to ride as a pair until you got up to speed. Personally, I don't think you are that far off! But don't get discouraged! Ride and have fun.

rsdowdy


----------

